# My rabbit shed needs a new name...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Any suggestions welcome 

I had called it "The Burrow" but alot of people it seems have that and I want something unusual. 

A few things to take into concideration, live at No13, dont want one of the bunnys names in it cos it wouldnt be fair, guinea pigs live in it aswell.
Was thinking of something from a movie that people would get the reference to, been thru lots of Harry Potter things (as thats partly why it was The Burrow) but failing 

I would like to get a sign done but need a new name first, so who can think of one?

*Heidi*


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

"The Warren"...?

Not very inventive, I'm afraid!

Our shed is nicknamed "The Bennetts' Bunny Bungalow" (guess what my surname is....)


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm useless with naming things. My shed is temporarily called The House Of Rabbit :lol:
I want something a tad more original though. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

As soon as you said Potter all I could think was Whomping Willow :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hel_79 said:


> "The Warren"...?
> 
> Not very inventive, I'm afraid!
> 
> Our shed is nicknamed "The Bennetts' Bunny Bungalow" (guess what my surname is....)


Lol, I thought of The Warren but I think thats one thats used quite alot aswell. 
I quite like the "Bunny Bungalow" bit, helps that your surname is Bennett 



bewitched said:


> I'm useless with naming things. My shed is temporarily called The House Of Rabbit :lol:
> I want something a tad more original though. Good luck!


Lol, well its simple and informative!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> As soon as you said Potter all I could think was Whomping Willow :lol:


lmao.

The Whomping Willow Warren 

All I could think of was The Shrieking Shack and The Leaky Couldron!

Just cheated, heres a list 
Hogwarts 
Diagon Alley 
Leaky Cauldron 
Gringotts
The Burrow 
Number 4 Privet Drive 
The Hog's Head 
The Three Broomsticks 
Shrieking Shack 
St. Mungo's Hospital for Magical Maladies and Injuries 
Azkaban 
Riddle House 
Spinner's End 
Malfoy Manor 
Number 12 Grimmauld Place
Dwelling next to the site of Dobby's grave is Shell Cottage 
Knockturn Alley 
Godric's Hollow 
Madam Puddifoot's

I dont think any would work tho, even with a bit of changing? Plan B 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> lmao.
> 
> The Whomping Willow Warren
> 
> ...


haha Ohh what about Basilisk Burrows :lol:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Errr...the Chamber of Secrets .....not an easy theme you've picked here....


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

The Binky Barn!


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

How about "Rabbit Retreat!" or "The hoppy hollow!" or the "Cavi Shack!"


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How about 'Hogwarts Hoppy House'


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> haha Ohh what about Basilisk Burrows :lol:


Hmm, dont mind that actually, possible.



helebelina said:


> Errr...the Chamber of Secrets .....not an easy theme you've picked here....


Hmm, a wee bit scary, will expect to find Tom Riddle with a big snake 



jemma_79 said:


> The Binky Barn!


OK, a little obvious for me, but there are alot of binkys ammongst my lot!



ChatterPuss said:


> How about "Rabbit Retreat!" or "The hoppy hollow!" or the "Cavi Shack!"


Rabbit Retreat is a website, lol, so prob not! Hoppy Hollow I like, thats possible. Cavi Shack maybe not as its really the rabbits shed, they just let the guineas have hutches in there 



helebelina said:


> How about 'Hogwarts Hoppy House'


Could be a possible, maybe a little obvious on the potter theme lmao.

Hmm, some good suggestions so far. Will see what else crops up 
Doesnt have to be Potter lol, its just that there are unusual names in it so thought it was a start!

Padfoot something was another I thought of, but not doing well with the "something" lol.

*Heidi*


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

"Hoppy Hotel"


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ChatterPuss said:


> "Hoppy Hotel"


Prefer Hoppy Hollow 

My dad has just said he likes Hogwarts Hoppy House, lol

*Heidi*


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

How about "Hoppywarts Hollow"


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ChatterPuss said:


> How about "Hoppywarts"


Hmmm, I see what your thinking 

Any that arn't Potter related so I have a choice  :thumbup1:

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Another Potter one... Padfoot Palace 

Non potter... Chez Lapins (colloquial French I believe, not strictly grammatical)

Am not brill on names though lol!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Another Potter one... Padfoot Palace
> 
> Non potter... Chez Lapins (colloquial French I believe, not strictly grammatical)
> 
> Am not brill on names though lol!


Not sure on Palace, maybe Place. Padfoot Place.

5 years of French lessons, not sure I can do the French thing lol, but I do have 3 Frenchies!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Not sure on Palace, maybe Place. Padfoot Place.
> 
> 5 years of French lessons, not sure I can do the French thing lol, but I do have 3 Frenchies!!!
> 
> *Heidi*


Hehe!! Padfoot Place is better  More gender friendly!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Hehe!! Padfoot Place is better  More gender friendly!!


I am liking that, I love Padfoot/Sirius in the books(not so much in the film, he was a let down) but then there are a few others that have caught my eye, will give it a couple of days, see if anyone else sways me 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I am liking that, I love Padfoot/Sirius in the books(not so much in the film, he was a let down) but then there are a few others that have caught my eye, will give it a couple of days, see if anyone else sways me
> 
> *Heidi*


Lol got to say I don't envy you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well it'll be a struggle but I'll muddle on through 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Well it'll be a struggle but I'll muddle on through
> 
> *Heidi*


Or should that be Muggle on through 

See what I did there :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Or should that be Muggle on through
> 
> See what I did there :lol:


Very good Bernie, doubly good at quarter to 12! 

*Heidi*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Or should that be Muggle on through
> 
> See what I did there :lol:


Oh dear....this may be the first time I have read a post of Bernie's and actually rolled my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The leaf and Carrot lol just a silly random name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh dear....this may be the first time I have read a post of Bernie's and actually rolled my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!


Only the first huh? I don't think others can say the same :lol:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Snufflepuff! 

My ferret shed is originally named...*drumroll* the ferret shed :thumbup1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

The nut house


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tapir said:


> Snufflepuff!
> 
> My ferret shed is originally named...*drumroll* the ferret shed :thumbup1:


mine too haha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> The nut house


Would suit it, lmao.

*Heidi*


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Lapin Lodge :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry not been back to this, I am still umming and ahh-ing about what to call it! 
I was watching Transformers 3 the other day and thought of Bumblebee Burrows. Makes sence aswell because I have honey bee's living under my shed in the summer, not sure tho as there are so many good suggestions on here 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry not been back to this, I am still umming and ahh-ing about what to call it! 
I was watching Transformers 3 the other day and thought of Bumblebee Burrows. Makes sence aswell because I have honey bee's living under my shed in the summer, not sure tho as there are so many good suggestions on here 

*Heidi*


----------

